# pciconf -w does not work.



## nomier (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi all,

When I plug my quad quad port Ethernet PCI card Soekris lan1741 card into the barebone router with Intel D410PTLW board and boot FreeBSD only one port is working. Other three ports are down with the following error 
	
	



```
Reloading EEPROM timeout!
```

I tried it also in Debian linux and there are two ports working. I managed to found a solution and turn off the NoISA bit in the PCI-PCI bridge. In Debian linux it is done by [cmd=]setpci -s 05:00.0 3e.b=00[/cmd] After this all ports work correctly.

Unfortunately, I am not able to do the same trick in FreeBSD. The analogous command should be: [cmd==]pciconf -w -b pci0:5:0:0 3e 0[/cmd] but it doesn't seem to work.


```
# pciconf -r -b pci0:5:0:0 3e
ac
# pciconf -w -b pci0:5:0:0 3e 0
# pciconf -r -b pci0:5:0:0 3e
ac
```

The value does not change.

Any clue why pciconf does not work? Or how to do it at boot time?

Thanks.


----------

